# Bayou Grande Fishing



## paperheels (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi guys,

I just got a place on Bayou Grande, and I'm curious about the fishing. I'm used to fishing the Great Lakes and Michigan inland water, so I need all the info y'all can give me about fishing at my new place!

Thanks in advance for your help!

-Stephani


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

bayou grande has a wide variety of fish all year long from flounder, redfish, speckled trout, black drum, sheepshead and even tarpon have been seen in there. i have caught hybrid stripers in there in the fall up to 5#'s. 
I've seen schools of BIG bull reds of a 100 or so swimming around the bridge on navy blvd.
if u have a dock put some underwater lights out and watch them come in.
just start fishing and keep track of the tides and conditions and it won't take long to figure out when and for what to fish for. good luck.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

There are a lot of nice bass in there also. I have caught some 5 pounds


----------

